# Tax question 2 jobs



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm retired, collect Social Security. 
I drive Uber but am employed to work 2 days a week at a car auction. Taxes are deducted. 
For the auction, I am occasionally asked fill in at another auction 120 miles away.
I have to go to our location, punch in, then drive the 120 miles so I am paid for the driving.

Are the 240 miles round trip still deductible if I use the standard 12,200 deduction or are they "included" in that? 
(someone said they are only deductible if I go over the 12,200.> *2019* the standard *deduction* is $12,200 for single filers)

Thanks


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> I'm retired, collect Social Security.
> I drive Uber but am employed to work 2 days a week at a car auction. Taxes are deducted.
> For the auction, I am occasionally asked fill in at another auction 120 miles away.
> I have to go to our location, punch in, then drive the 120 miles so I am paid for the driving.
> ...


Uber and unreimbursed employee expense miles are entirely different things. Unreimbursed employee mileage WAS deducted on schedule A. Uber mileage is 100% deductible on schedule C.

With the tax law changes 2 years ago, most of the schedule A employee unreimbursed expense deductions were eliminated except in rare circumstances. If you are putting on that kind of mileage for an employer then they dam well better be reimbursing you the mileage (not just paying you) or don't do it. The mileage costs will be your loss out of your pocket.

You will get a lot of terrible tax advice from people who don't really know what they are talking about on this forum so always consult a tax professional like @UberTaxPro


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks!

My employer has let me buy 2 cars so far. Its wholesale only so they got the transfers done, put company mechanic 3 hours on the cars before I bought, waved all fees (5%) plus other great stuff, lets say 1000 value. I don't mind a give and take relationship. Good company. About 4 or 5 trips.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> I'm retired, collect Social Security.
> I drive Uber but am employed to work 2 days a week at a car auction. Taxes are deducted.
> For the auction, I am occasionally asked fill in at another auction 120 miles away.
> I have to go to our location, punch in, then drive the 120 miles so I am paid for the driving.
> ...


The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act has suspended un-reimbursed employee expense deductions thru 2025. Like @Seamus stated above you should ask your employer to reimburse you. At .58 per mile it works out to $139 for each 240 mile trip and the best part is that the reimbursement will be tax free.



wallae said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My employer has let me buy 2 cars so far. Its wholesale only so they got the transfers done, put company mechanic 3 hours on the cars before I bought, waved all fees (5%) plus other great stuff, lets say 1000 value. I don't mind a give and take relationship. Good company. About 4 or 5 trips.


You'd be better off to have your employer lower your salary by $139 and have them reimburse you $139 tax free for the trip.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks!!!

I'm not going to ask as I will want another car. I'll slide out of using my car.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

wallae said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My employer has let me buy 2 cars so far. Its wholesale only so they got the transfers done, put company mechanic 3 hours on the cars before I bought, waved all fees (5%) plus other great stuff, lets say 1000 value. I don't mind a give and take relationship. Good company. About 4 or 5 trips.


I agree with the give and take... But even so they owe you for those miles... I would tell them next time you were unable to deduct them at tax time and you do not mind driving for them, but you expect at a minimum $.58 a mile... Let them write it off as a business expense .. don't just take that loss... In case you haven't done the math... Your talking about $140 each time they send you. Better yet let them supply a car and pay gas and insurance and wear and tear....i bet they won't like that idea....if they think asking .58 is too much that should get them thinking about it properly.

Good luck


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I agree with the give and take... But even so they owe you for those miles... I would tell them next time you were unable to deduct them at tax time and you do not mind driving for them, but you expect at a minimum $.58 a mile... Let them write it off as a business expense .. don't just take that loss... In case you haven't done the math... Your talking about $140 each time they send you. Better yet let them supply a car and pay gas and insurance and wear and tear....i bet they won't like that idea....if they think asking .58 is too much that should get them thinking about it properly.
> 
> Good luck


I get that... though I don't think I really lose that much on a 90,000 mile Sonata Limited bought for 3 grand. Now close to 112,000 with zero dollars in repairs. Big Uber mileage deduction too

My big fear is they send me in the company van LOL
75 year old driver in a high CG ( Center of gravity) e 350 13 pax van doing 87mph the whole way. One blowout and that sucker is gonna be cartwheeling down the road. I like him so I don't wanna say anything and I've told him over and over...we get paid by the hour, not the mile....geez...the elderly


----------

